# Newbie most puzzled !



## SHORAN (May 9, 2017)

Hello there !

I am brand new to all this. I am 49, male, slim - and was diagnosed as type 2 at hospital on 29th April 2017.

My fathers a type 2 ( has been for 20 years) he's now on insulin. I mentioned I'd recently been pretty thirsty so he checked my blood and my sugar was off the scale I think 33 !!

I live in central London.

Since my diagnosis I have very quickly got on the 'case 'and I've radically changed my diet to LCHF No carbs, no sugar etc No potatoes, rice or pasta  ( I do miss my pasta ! )
I eat meat, fish, cheese, eggs, salads etc

I now exercise daily. 

So far  my new regime seems to be helping ! - I am able to stop using Glaclazide after 3  / 4 days ( it was lowering my BG too much ) and I am managing to keep my levels within the stable range ( 4-8)  just on Metformin twice a day.

I am getting a bit sick of eggs !! .. not seen a dietician yet - waiting for an appointment.  I am concerned about  my high fat diet, cholesterol and all that etc 

It was a massive shocker  being diagnosed as you can imagine so I am dealing with it all the best I can... but something puzzling has happened. I'll post my  query / problem on the general message board - maybe one of you can help throw some light as to what may be happening ?

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## RobK (May 9, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum, If you have any questions please fire away the folks here are a treasure trove of information


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 11, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## mikeyB (May 11, 2017)

Don't worry, Sean, most of the 'bad' cholesterol in our bodies is created in our bodies, and doesn't relate directly to what we eat. You can find loads of interesting and tasty recipes on the food forum on this site.  You would also find Tom Kerridge's Dopamine Diet book a great source of low carb recipes. The chances are a dietician won't entirely agree with an LCHF diet - or might even condemn it. I'm T1 but I frequently make recipes from that book, and I have indeed lost weight. It's whatever floats your boat, really. The only diet you need is one that doesn't spike your blood glucose and keeps the old numbers acceptable to the authorities


----------



## Martin Canty (May 11, 2017)

SHORAN said:


> I am concerned about my high fat diet, cholesterol and all that etc


Dietary cholesterol forms only a minor part of the cholesterol in our bodies, following LCHF (and the HF is rather a misnomer as my food seldom swims in fat) I have lost a lot of weight beyond what I thought was achievable & my cholesterol levels are near normal now.


----------



## Ditto (May 11, 2017)

Hello Shoran and welcome to the forum.


----------



## SHORAN (May 11, 2017)

Thank you for all your helpful replies - much appreciated !

Another thing I got thinking about was maybe the cause of my diabetes is a fatty liver so does anyone have any ideas about this ? - ways to slim the liver ?! 

What about burning off fat from the pancreas  ?.....( low calorie diet ? trouble is I'd be a skeleton if I did this ! )

I just want to be non diabetic again !! - but of course it's probably impossible - only through diet and exercise one can maybe come off medication. I'd settle for that and I'd be happy to carry on with a better healthier diet ( not that ever ate particularly bad , I'd say reasonably healthily - bet we all say that though ? ) I'd like to be able to eat a bit of toast again, pasta etc . I try not to think about that too much - gets me down. I am sure it must be the same for us all.


----------



## trophywench (May 12, 2017)

Aaah - but not all bread is equal you know!  Bergen Soya and Linseed bread is about 12g carb a slice - and you might manage a bit of that, though perhaps not at brekkie, cos most people whatever Type they are, are more insulin resistant in a morning than they are later in the day.


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2017)

Hi a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## SHORAN (May 12, 2017)

Thanks Jen for your tip - much appreciated.

Hello Steff - how are you ?

Sean


----------



## SHORAN (May 12, 2017)

Martin and Mikey-

Thanks for your advice re; cholesterol. As an extra precaution I'll seek out cholesterol busting foods like Avocado and green tea.... are there any others ?

Learning all the time. It's tiring constantly thinking about my diabetes... I guess it will get easier with time ! you've all been there. Any tips always appreciated.

Cheers,  Sean


----------



## Stitch147 (May 12, 2017)

Hi Sean and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pine Marten (May 12, 2017)

Hi @SHORAN, welcome to the forum. It's very early days for you yet, but I'm impressed with the changes you've made already. Do you have your own meter to test your levels with? The only sure way to control things is to test different foods and see what effect they have - you don't necessarily have to give up bread and pasta etc completely  I find, for example, that a small portion of wholewheat pasta is fine, likewise small portions of spuds or basmati rice. Everyone's different in what they can tolerate which is why it's important to test before meals then two hours afterwards.

You mention wanting to come off medication - it's certainly possible as I've done it and so have others here, but it takes determination!


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2017)

SHORAN said:


> Thanks Jen for your tip - much appreciated.
> 
> Hello Steff - how are you ?
> 
> Sean


Hi Sean,
Im very well thank you for asking , and you? x


----------



## mikeyB (May 12, 2017)

Hi Sean, the liver is pretty good at regenerating, so as you lose fat from your body, the liver loses it as well, as long as you don't drink alcohol to annoy it. Fatty liver is commoner among overweight people, and so is diabetes, but that is an association, not one causing the other.


----------



## SHORAN (May 13, 2017)

Hi Stitch -  I_ assume you are a fan of the film  Lilo and Stitch ?! I've only part watched that one, can't remember if it was any good !

Steff- I am not bad thanks for asking... just get pangs of hunger here and there... just taken the risk trying bed time slack of two slices of Bergen Soya and Linseed bread ! My BS was only 4.9.. so don't fancy finding my fasting level tomorrow getting too low. I've no idea how much the bread will affect my levels- I'll have to try and test tomorrow.

Thank you Pine Marten for your encouragement, yes fortunately I do have a meter and I am constantly getting the blood strips out. I tried whole wheat pasta recently ( cooked and then cooled and eaten cold as I had read somewhere the cooling changes it's structure making it more like fibre and less carby ) I did use pesto and anyway my sugar spiked higher than I wanted. Maybe the portion was simply too big ( it was much smaller than normal for me )... maybe it's a myth about the cooling aspect etc and I have to actually reheat it to get its structure to change ( I had read that somewhere on a bodybuilding forum ) see http://thehigherlearning.com/2014/1...-pasta-makes-it-significantly-less-fattening/

Maybe pasta is simply a no go for me - like porridge which I love .....

Mike- interesting what you say, I am skinny but internally I could be fatty ! so want to get my pancreas working properly again hence my query. 
Do any of you have tips for people like me who do not want to lose weight- I'd actually like to put a bit back on! ... whilst strictly sticking to LCHF diet... 

Goodnight,

Sean
_


----------



## SHORAN (May 13, 2017)

Nadir- yes you have my sympathy . It's rotten isn't it!  a proper bombshell. Pah, so flipping annoying. 

I guess wheres theres will theres a way... to make the best of it, get used to it and .. try "enjoy" it somehow ?!

This forum is definitely a help for sure. We all have to try help each other out eh?

Sean


----------



## Maz2 (May 13, 2017)

Hi Shoran.  I agree with Mikey B about Tom Kerridge's book.  I have found it very helpful too.   Davina McCall's low sugar book is another good one although I tend to avoid any rice and pasta dishes.  She puts the carb levels at the back of the book for each dish. Tom's book states the carb levels with the recipe.  Joe Wicks' book "Lean in 15" also contains low carb recipes but half the book is higher carb though and he does not state the amount of carb in the recipes although you can usually tell by reading the ingredients.

Another good one is "Reverse your Diabetes" by Dr David Cavan, who was a Diabetes specialist - he now works in research in the EU I think.  I am sure people on here will know who he is.  He is not suggesting that everyone can reverse, he is mostly referring to keeping it under control.

Michael Moseley's books are good too but if you are slim you would need to add more food to his recipes because they are 800 calorie diets which is much too low long term and unnecessary if you are slim.


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 14, 2017)

SHORAN said:


> Nadir- yes you have my sympathy . It's rotten isn't it!  a proper bombshell. Pah, so flipping annoying.
> 
> I guess wheres theres will theres a way... to make the best of it, get used to it and .. try "enjoy" it somehow ?!
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## SHORAN (Sep 26, 2017)

Maz2 said:


> Hi Shoran.  I agree with Mikey B about Tom Kerridge's book.  I have found it very helpful too.   Davina McCall's low sugar book is another good one although I tend to avoid any rice and pasta dishes.  She puts the carb levels at the back of the book for each dish. Tom's book states the carb levels with the recipe.  Joe Wicks' book "Lean in 15" also contains low carb recipes but half the book is higher carb though and he does not state the amount of carb in the recipes although you can usually tell by reading the ingredients.
> 
> Another good one is "Reverse your Diabetes" by Dr David Cavan, who was a Diabetes specialist - he now works in research in the EU I think.  I am sure people on here will know who he is.  He is not suggesting that everyone can reverse, he is mostly referring to keeping it under control.
> 
> Michael Moseley's books are good too but if you are slim you would need to add more food to his recipes because they are 800 calorie diets which is much too low long term and unnecessary if you are slim.




Thanks Maz2 for your advice  !- sorry I hadn't thanked you at the time. I must have missed your post.

All the best


----------



## Maz2 (Sep 27, 2017)

No probs Shoran. Happy to be of assistance.


----------



## Beck S (Sep 28, 2017)

Hello Shoran, welcome to the board 

I've found that I can still eat a bit of bread without it effecting my levels - Hovis Nimble bread is 8.1g per slice, and Warburtons Wholemeal is 9.7g each.  Of course, they're slightly smaller than normal slices.


----------



## Maz2 (Sep 28, 2017)

Will look out for that bread Beck S as have not tried it.  Usually use Burgen Soya and Linseed or make Mark Parrott's Flaxseed Bread recipe or Tom Kerridge's almond bread.   My friend from France came over with her little 5 year old in August and I gave some of Mark's Flaxseed bread. She really liked it and asked for the recipe so it has gone to France now too.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 28, 2017)

Welcome & say hello to your Dad too SHORAN


----------



## SHORAN (Sep 28, 2017)

Hobie ..I don't get it ?

Am I a tad thick today or what. Dad ??...


----------



## SHORAN (Sep 28, 2017)

Oh I think I get it now- yeah I'd mentioned my old man earlier so I've got it now ! Sure I'll say hello to him. I don't think he uses this forum.

Thanks


----------



## SHORAN (Sep 28, 2017)

By the way I get hot feet ( like today ) with a slightly achey / swollen-ish  feeling - it's not too bad, it just feels odd and annoying,not painful.  Anyone else get it ?

Is there a remedy  ?- or does it just pass with time ? ( sugars adjusting ? - transient neuropathy ??)
Most of you seem to suffer from COLD feet ? I suffer from the opposite !!

I am mindful to wear comfy, not tight fitting shoes. Always have done. I've got wide feet.

While I am here, another thing - any shoe brands you can recommend - anyone ? soft fantastically comfortable wide fitting shoes ?!


Thanks again ,    Shoran.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 29, 2017)

SHORAN said:


> Hobie ..I don't get it ?
> 
> Am I a tad thick today or what. Dad ??...


You said your Dad is T2 as well.  I have always worn trainers even at work. Electrician & up & down ladders every day. Diabetic specialist told me once that they are good for you. Good luck.


----------



## SHORAN (Sep 29, 2017)

Ladders are good for you ? yeah I guess going up 'n down all day will keep you fit.....  ; )


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 29, 2017)

SHORAN said:


> Ladders are good for you ? yeah I guess going up 'n down all day will keep you fit.....  ; )


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 29, 2017)

SHORAN said:


> Ladders are good for you ? yeah I guess going up 'n down all day will keep you fit.....  ; )


----------

